# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تعيين رئيس التشريفات الملكية عامر الفايز برتبة وراتب وزير

## الحصن نيوز

عمان - صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين رئيس التشريفات الملكية معالي عامر طلال مثقال الفايز برتبة وراتب وزير اعتبارا من 2يوم امس 2/ 12/ 2009 .يذكر ان الفايز يحمل درجة البكالوريوس في العلوم السياسية من الجامعة الاردنية وقد التحق

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

